# Solved: converting .dvr to .avi or other format.



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I need to convert some videos that were recorded with video surveillance software with the .dvr extension to some other format that can be viewed by any windows media player. I have videos of someone stealing off my property and the police would like a copy. I have tried using windows media center but it will not open the files. My only other alternative is to let the police use my laptop with my software on it to view the files so they can prosecute. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ccube (Jun 15, 2010)

VLC. Plays just about any media file with no codec worries, and will also allow the police to see the footage 'untouched'.
If you really need to convert, try Handbrake, converts almost anything to m4v, which WMP can handle.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

Just tried Handbrake. It did what I wanted. Thanks


----------

